# Freeze dried Mealworms



## milkingmoomoo (Aug 9, 2012)

I am sure this is already been talked about, but when I try to search it everything comes up. So sorry if this is an echo! I have freeze dried meal worms that I feed to my Hermit crabs in large quantities(I don't just have a couple crabs over here hehe). I have heard a few times that you shouldn't feed freeze dried mealies, but I can't seem to find out why. So are they really bad? 
Thanks!
[attachment=0:1c9udhpy]photo(9).JPG[/attachment:1c9udhpy]
(This is my hedgehog, her name is Poppi. As in Poppy seed.)


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It depends on the hedgehog for the most part, but on here we tend to be cautious and recommend against them because for many hogs, if they are fed too many (and the amount varies from hedgie to hedgie) it can cause impactions. Some people feed them and have no problem, some people feed them in very limited quantities and have no problem, but other people have fed them and had issues with them. Even live mealies, if fed too many, can cause impactions, so personally I prefer and recommend to avoid something that has an even greater chance of causing impactions than live ones.


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

I feed freeze dried meal worms to my hedgehogs and sugar gliders. I give them to my hedgies every other day or when I remember to give them it. Mine love them and will eat the meal worms and not alot of their cat food.


----------

